# Weighing my boat and trailer?



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm going to the scales soon. 
Do I want the weight of the boat and trailer with the tongue on the scale or with the tongue off the scale?
I can do the tongue weight at home.


----------



## huntinfool (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm assuming you need this for registration? I'd say tounge on would give you a true weight.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 14, 2009)

huntinfool said:


> I'm assuming you need this for registration? I'd say tounge on would give you a true weight.


 I'm doing new bunks and I want to get the tongue weight set right.


----------



## huntinfool (Sep 14, 2009)

Now I got you. You want the boat and the trailer on the scale. Your trying to set the weight like you would pull it down the road. So you want the boat set on the trailer where it would go and if you have a fuel tank or batteries up front then you would want those up there too. You want as close to the actual towing weight on the scale and then set it where it needs to be.


----------



## ben2go (Sep 15, 2009)

Weigh your trailer with the boat loaded the way you want it.Then check your tongue weight.100 to 150 pounds is good.Then weigh the entire trailer with load entirely on the scale.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 15, 2009)

It weighs in at 700 pounds. So my tongue weight should be 70 to 100 pounds?


----------



## huntinfool (Sep 15, 2009)

70 might be a bit light. Usually I like around 100. You want enough to keep it on the ball and to balance it out.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 15, 2009)

The trailer is maxed out length wise with a 14' boat on it. 
When I put the new longer bunks on I will be moving the boat around 12" to 18" to the rear. Then when I'm towing the boat I will move the 2 anchors, 2 spare tires and battery up front. I would like to lengthen the tongue but that will have to wait till later on.


----------



## huntinfool (Sep 16, 2009)

Moving the boat back will bring your tounge weight down. Moving the battery and anchors up front will help. If you get it set like you want it and your still low on the tounge weight you may have to move the axle.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 16, 2009)

The tongue weight is 120 pound with all of the movable weight at the rear of the boat. With the 2 anchors and 2 spare tires it's at 145 pounds. I should be able to get the boat moved back far enough to make launching much easier.


----------



## huntinfool (Sep 16, 2009)

Sounds good.


----------

